# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Mac 2011 Error:Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS

## doherc441

I have macro enabled workbook that has 15-20 tabs used to import and format tables used for budget planning. Most of the macros are simple table reformat, adding formulas and various lookups; nothing that complicated.

Recently, the workbook exits if I try to add virtually any formula to an existing table. The tables have < 1000 records in them.

I have a Windows 7 laptop and I can open & add formulas to that copy of this workbook. I don't have access to that Dell machine too often, I need to determine why this workbook cannot be edited any further on my macbook pro or iMac.

Any help is appreciated.

Chris

Microsoft Error Reporting log version: 2.0

Error Signature:
Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS
Date/Time: 2013-02-10 14:30:51 +0000
Application Name: Microsoft Excel
Application Bundle ID: com.microsoft.Excel
Application Signature: XCEL
Application Version: 14.3.0.121105
Crashed Module Name: libobjc.A.dylib
Crashed Module Version: unknown
Crashed Module Offset: 0x00005a87
Blame Module Name: MicrosoftComponentPlugin
Blame Module Version: 14.3.0.121105
Blame Module Offset: 0x00049e11
Application LCID: 1033
Extra app info: Reg=en Loc=0x0409
Crashed thread: 0

----------


## JosephP

I don't think that information will be intelligible to anyone outside of microsoft. can you provide the workbook?

is your copy of office 2011 fully patched?

----------


## doherc441

Excel is fully patched - no updates are pending (both machines are up-to-date).

Unfortunately, the XLS cannot be forwarded given the nature of the contents. If I can exclude some of the data and it continues to error - I will post a version.

Are there any MS contacts in these forums? Are there other forums that have MS contacts that would be helpful?

Thanks,

Chris

----------


## JosephP

you may find ms people on the Microsoft answers site that replaced the old newsgroups

----------

